# Chandeluer Islands



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Anybody been out there lately? I didn't go at all last year, but will be making the first trip of the summer this Thursday - Sunday... Just wanting to see if anybody had any reports :thumbup:


----------



## Destin Realtor (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont have a report, but really wanted to take one of the mothership charter boats out and do a two day trip. Do you do this? or do you go private boat etc... I have heard these trips are really cool. 
Thanks.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

When I lived in MS we regularly ran trips in our own boats. Incredible fishery over there.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Destin Realtor said:


> I dont have a report, but really wanted to take one of the mothership charter boats out and do a two day trip. Do you do this? or do you go private boat etc... I have heard these trips are really cool.
> Thanks.


I've never been on a charter boat trip out there, but have friends that have done the charters and they always have a blast... 

I'm actually from the Mississippi Gulf Coast and we would make day trips there or do trips like I am about to do (friend's dad has a trawler) and stay for several days...

Joka's Wild and Due South run around 2 trips/week each out there and the pelican houseboat is anchored there and they usually charter a big Center Console to run you, your fiends, and all your equipment out there.. 

It's an incredible fishery out there and if you like to inshore fish you should really treat yourself to a charter trip... the guys from all three of those charter boats will put you on the fish.. :thumbsup:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> When I lived in MS we regularly ran trips in our own boats. Incredible fishery over there.


Where in MS did you live? I'm from Ocean Springs


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Destin Realtor said:


> I dont have a report, but really wanted to take one of the mothership charter boats out and do a two day trip. Do you do this? or do you go private boat etc... I have heard these trips are really cool.
> Thanks.


The mother ships book up quick.
I wanted to do that trip. I thought of just hauling my boat fom orange beach to Biloxi and taking two yaks with me for a day trip. It's about 25 miles from there to the top I think.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> Where in MS did you live? I'm from Ocean Springs


I still have a house up in Perk, 4 miles east of 49 off Sunflower road. Worked in Gulfport.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife is from Gulfport. Her sister used to own a charterboat out of there a few years back. We dont recall the name, but it was a big Egg Harbor boat.

Anyway, she (my wife) has fished Chandelier. I have not. She says it is great. And she has also done the day charters out there. Had a great time. I usually just take my kayak and fish back in Biloxi Bay or Bernard's Bayou. Some great Red and trout fishing back in there.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> I still have a house up in Perk, 4 miles east of 49 off Sunflower road. Worked in Gulfport.


10-4... I actually went to school at MGCCC in Perk for a year haha


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> The mother ships book up quick.
> I wanted to do that trip. I thought of just hauling my boat fom orange beach to Biloxi and taking two yaks with me for a day trip. It's about 25 miles from there to the top I think.


From the Beau Rivage to the top of the islands its 25 miles... we usually anchor up in smugglers cove which is another 11-12 miles south... this is where the motherships anchor most of the time as well... I'm actually taking a kayak for the first time this year so I'm very excited...


----------



## Destin Realtor (Nov 24, 2008)

Great, thanks for all the replies. I will do the research and try and line something up.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> 10-4... I actually went to school at MGCCC in Perk for a year haha


So did my wife...


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Tough fishing this weekend... Friday morning it stormed on us and that afternoon we went out once it cleared... A few reds and a couple trout... Saturday morning we searched everywhere for the trout with little success... around lunchtime we found a spot they were holding up... I stayed there from 11-6:30 and manged a 1/2 limit of trout and probably twice as many that were just undersized... fished a little Sunday morning before we headed back and only picked up 1 more trout before the lady fish started biting everything we put in the water... awesome trip though!... Will post pics soon


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Took a mothership out the first week of April '14. Was a slow bite trip, told by Joka's Wild capt, but well worth it to me!! Absolutely murdered the bull reds with only a few specs...limited out of bull reds every trip out with some smalls mixed in! No bulls under 28"! Other boats brought back a mess of specs from a beach they were pounding for hours! Won the boat big fish bets for red and spec! Had a jack smash a pink and chrome Zara spook at dusk... Proceeded to fight him for about 40 minutes on light tackle... Absolutely wore me out! Will try to post some random pics! Awesome place, awesome charter and the Jameson handle did not last long at all!! Will be returning every year!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> From the Beau Rivage to the top of the islands its 25 miles... we usually anchor up in smugglers cove which is another 11-12 miles south... this is where the motherships anchor most of the time as well... I'm actually taking a kayak for the first time this year so I'm very excited...


When is the best time to do the run.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> When is the best time to do the run.



It gets better and better as the summer goes along... Usually by this time it is on fire... It was getting good while we were there last week but it seems like everything is about a month or so behind this year with the crazy rains and cold winter we had... So from now and over the next few months it will be good to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

